# Unsure Of Buying An Outback



## trinity0727 (Oct 4, 2008)

My wife and I have been looking at Outbacks and we really like them, but we hear that the white cabinets turn yellow over time. Is there truth to this? What other things should we be aware of before buying? Just some advise would be great. OH! What should I expect to pay for a 210RS?

John & Judy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've got an 06 Sydney. Cabinets are as white as when I bought it. No sure about older ones, though, but I don't remember anyone saying anything about them turning yellow.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi John & Judy,

Welcome to Outbackers! 

Yellow cabinets? Simply not true!
We had the same thermafoil cabinets installed in our kitchen at home 7 years ago. 
The cabinets in our kitchen and in our 2006 Outback are still as white as the days we purchased them.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have never heard of the cabinets yellowing over time and do not believe this to be true.

Two of the lowest priced dealers are below. Call them to get pricing and then you should have a good starting point as to the lowest 
pricing available.

Holman Motors

Lakeshore RV


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just curious where did you hear the cabinets turn yellow? Dealer? Friends? Other forum???

There are no issues with them turning yellow but a few people have had issues with frames getting wrinkles. No issues with the doors.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our 2004's cabinets are still perfectly white.

Enjoy the Outback shopping.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

03 25rss with bright white cabinets http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9158 . James


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have an 05 31RQS. And yup the cabinets are still white. Some one is handing you a line.

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I think someone wants you to buy something else. I've had three Outbacks (04,05,07) and never had an issue with the cabinets turning yellow ever.

Lakeshore and Holman will have great prices keep checking the colder it get the more the prices drop.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our 2004's cabinets are still perfectly white.
> 
> Enjoy the Outback shopping.


Ditto.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

White as Rice still - five years later --


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ours are still white too and it's an 04! Never had any problem with them.
Just curious, where are you from? That will depend on how much you pay for a trailer. Things are more expensive out here in the west.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Our cabinets are still white after 3 years and I am sure they will stay that way.

Ten years ago, yellowing of thermofoil doors was an issue. Now many of the manufacturers of thermofoil are guaranteeing their products for 5+ years. So if the only issue you have with buying an Outback is the possiblity of the doors yellowing, it is a NON issue.

What you should be looking for before buying:

Make SURE your tow vehicle will handle the trailer you want to buy. DO NOT take the salesman's word for it. He will tell you anything to make a sale.

Purchase a good Weight Distribution Hitch for your tow vehicle. Equalizer, Reese, Draw Tite are a few manufacturers that make a good WD hitch. Hensley and Pro Pride make great hitch, but they are a little pricey.

You'll need a brake controller for your trailer brakes. Buy a Prodigy....'nuff said.

You'll need to do a Pre Delivery Inspection. Here is a good list you can use to help in this matter.

As to what you should be paying:

That can vary WIDELY. Some of the price is dependant on where you live. The longer the shipment from the factory, the more the dealer wants to charge. Calling Lakeshore RV in Michigan would be a good start. They will give you a price over the phone. Then you could use this as a comparison to what your local dealer wants.

Right now it is a buyer's market. Many manufacturers have gone out of business. I would think that dealers will do most anything to make a sale. I've seen prices on the Internet for 210RS that range from $21,000 to $25,500. Offer them $17,500 and have them throw in the WD hitch and brake controller. Stand firm in your dealing. For now the customer has the upper hand.

Good luck in your search. We hope that you find the perfect camper for you and your family.

Happy camping!

Dan


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Who told you that? This guy?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Let me go check...............................

Well, after 4 children, 3 dogs, 3 camping seasons they sometimes get alot of fingerprints, muddy hands, wet noses and a few chocolate bar prints- but nope- no yellow!

Good luck, enjoy trailer hunting and visit again....


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

05 and still white. --Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmmm...12 or so comments that the cabinets don't turn yellow (I can add my testimony) and nothing from the OPs.

I think it's time to hear back from John & Judy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Hmmm...12 or so comments that the cabinets don't turn yellow (I can add my testimony) and nothing from the OPs.
> 
> I think it's time to hear back from John & Judy.


OP = Other People???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmmm...12 or so comments that the cabinets don't turn yellow (I can add my testimony) and nothing from the OPs.
> 
> I think it's time to hear back from John & Judy.


OP = Other People???








[/quote]
I think he meant Original Posters...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hmmm...12 or so comments that the cabinets don't turn yellow (I can add my testimony) and nothing from the OPs.
> 
> I think it's time to hear back from John & Judy.


OP = Other People???








[/quote]
I think he meant Original Posters...
[/quote]

Well sure....that is so simple now that you said it.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine's an 05 and still as bright as the day it was bought!


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Our early '03 27-RBS is as white as they come!!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Early '07 23RS - cabinets are as white as they were day 1!

-CC


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I think if they yellowed it would be because of some type of cleaner used that over time. The cabinets are the least thing to worry about, be sure to check out all the delam posts.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ours and small5's must be twins. 27RBS Jan 03 build and no yellow here.
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

2008 and no yellow ..... still white !


----------



## jonnyablue (Aug 19, 2007)

Have an 05 and are still white, no yellowing here! As for buying an outback, the quality in an outback is far better than a lot of different manufactures. I LOVE MY OUTBACK!


----------

